# Can I make Chevre with 1 quart milk



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I only have 1 quart of milk in the fridge right now. lol

I got my goat cheese "kit" today. 

4 molds
1 thing of rennet
Chevre culture
muslin

So anyone know how to make it with 1 quart rather than 1 gallon? And I know, it seems like I could divide it by four BUT things don't always work that way so HELLLLLLLP!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I will try this!

http://auroraborealice.com/2012/03/lazy-chevre/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! I suspect more people will be interested. 

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What are the molds for? I guess I should read the package directions. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The molds are for other types of cheese.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It says Chevre Molds. I'm confused!

This is what I got:

http://www.amazon.com/New-England-C...id=1383276524&sr=8-1&keywords=goat+cheese+kit

the directions are not terribly clear. It also came with rennet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really sure. I have made chevre but never with molds. :shrug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well then I won't worry about it. So I bring up to 145° for 30 minutes, cool to 86°, add the Chevre culture, let it set for 12-20 hours, ladle curds into muslin/colander, drain for 6-12 hours, eat?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and the pasteurizing is because hubby won't use un pasteurized milk.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just follow the instructions.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The curd set! The curd set! Yahoooo!










And now we hang... and wait...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! I hope the cheese turns out good for you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well..... how was your first cheesemaking experience Dana ? Fun and rewarding right


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Chevre can be made with or without a mold. For a softer, more spreadable cheese you don't use a mold. If you want a firmer, cuttable cheese, you use the mold and let it drain longer. I've done both. They taste the same. I prefer the more soft, spreadable form.

BTW....I know the packet says for 1 gallon of milk. I have never used less than a gallon, but I routinely use 2 gallons with the little packet and it has come out perfectly every time.

BTW...it freezes well too. My freezer is full of goat cheese and goat milk for this winter when the girls are dry. I make Chevre and Fromage Blanc. Both make excellent cheese cake. I like to add fruit and spices/herbs to it too.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The cheese was amazing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Makes me wish I had a girl in milk.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

That chèvre looks so good! 
I really enjoy the goat cheese from Aldi's stores- the herb and garlic chèvre type.
Does homemade chèvre taste as tangy as store bought??


----------

